# CARACAS LA REINA DEL NORTE SURAMERICANO



## VLN/Edifica (Jan 15, 2007)

QUIERO COMPARTIR ALGUNAS FOTOS DE CARACAS... SALUDOS!


----------



## VLN/Edifica (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Gran metropolis Caracas hermoza ciudad, gracias por compartirlas aqui en el foro peruano, me gusto la foto donde hay una taza gigante de cafe en la cima del edificio.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esta es la foto que me pareció más interesante, muy buena imagen


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

alezx_nj said:


> Y la foto de los desnudos no creo que le guste mucho a Vane


Si, normas del foro. No debería ser así, son fotografías artísticas (subjetivamente), no pornografía.

Sobre el thread, enorme la densidad en Caracas. Ese valle parece ser muy estrecho.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Preciosa ciudad que tuvé el gusto de conocer, enclavada en un hermosisimo valle. Muy moderna y con un eficiente subterraneo.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

*que bonita ciudad... Caracas, Caracas como me gusta esa ciudad...*

Esta foto me pareció espectacular, qué es ese edificio







[/URL]


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

...Tengo mucha ilusion de casarme y llevarte a conocer CARACAS... jajajaja
Muy bonita ciudad. Me gustan mucho esos edificios.


----------



## Simpl3_ccs (Jul 20, 2005)

disfruten mas de la reina


----------



## VLN/Edifica (Jan 15, 2007)

alvarobendezu said:


> Esta foto me pareció espectacular, qué es ese edificio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SE LLAMA "PARQUE CENTRAL"... es un complejo habitacional y de oficinas... Los edificios blancos son habitacionales


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

wowwwww!!! que hermozo


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Gracias por la información, muy bonita la ciudad y el medio que la rodea, con esos cerros llenos de vegetación. Era mas bonita de lo que esperaba.
Conserven su ciudad y pais.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

que chevere caracas tio!!!
Esa torre gigante parece sacada de una peli de ciencia ficcion!!


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Chvre Caracas, pero como que tiene mucha publicidad y ya satura eso. Imagínense, aquí hacen líos por unos cuantos anuncios que ponen en la Panamericana Sur, si tuviera en esa cantiad.. la gente se encadena en protesta! xD!


----------



## WG-85 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Fotos Cortesía del Forista Killman*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=79981



>


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy moderna y espectacular Caracas. Es una gran ciudad.
En cuanto a lo de reina del norte sudamericano, no sé si Bogotá estará muy de acuerdo.


----------



## Alvaro0127 (Sep 1, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Muy moderna y espectacular Caracas. Es una gran ciudad.
> En cuanto a lo de reina del norte sudamericano, no sé si Bogotá estará muy de acuerdo.


Bogotá tiene otro charm............ es como la hermana santa, pura y casta estudiosa. Caracas es un puta rumbera... por ende, la reina:lol:


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

edit.. lo siento Vanessa, ya está.. saludos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

USEN EL PM!!!!!que manera de tergiversar los threads, que manìa que tienen que erradicar. 

Ya hay un anuncio sobre el tema, que veo que no han leido. Si no lo han hecho me da pena pero estos son los ùltimos comentarios personales que acepto en un thread.

Respeten para que se los respeten!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

xoceelias said:


> Si, normas del foro. No debería ser así, son fotografías artísticas (subjetivamente), no pornografía.
> 
> Sobre el thread, enorme la densidad en Caracas. Ese valle parece ser muy estrecho.


¡Xoce! por favor.... tu me conoces y ademàs eres demasiado inteligente para ese comentario... la foto que ponen acà de Caracas es por demàs artìstica, forma parte de la nueva onda protesta justamente por las hipocresias morales de nuestra época... yo no tolero en el foro que se degeneren las cosas y jamàs te he dicho nada de tu avatar... eres mexicano... pero si he hecho cambiar en mi foro la de algunos foristas... creo que es mejor para todos... REcuerda que este es un foro de muchas tendencias..

Tu avatar es casi casi tu sello personal.... yo no tengo nada en su contra, lo que si quiero siempre es mantener esto controlado.....

Besote querido


----------



## RafaViel (Apr 21, 2007)

Por favor!!! maduren un poco.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Que bonito Caracas ,jamas me imagine tanta belleza de Venezuela. 
Siempre fui del pensar que Lima no deberia ser mas la capital por estar en una costa tan seca. La capital deberia que mudarse entre la sierra y la selva creo que le llaman ceja de selva. Es hermoso los paisajes y los arboles abundan!

Bueno Caracas facil lo pongo entre el 2 y el 3 de las ciudades mas bonitas de Latinoamerica.
1. Logico "Buenos Aires"
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Aqui esta la pelea entre "Caracas o la Havana"

Aunque Caracas de lejos en edificios y estructura nueva le gana a la Havana.
Havana la belleza como ciudad y sus estructuras antiguas y casi sin color lo hace de un lugar hermoso.

La foto de los calatos me parece que esta de mas.
La verdad que no le veo nada de bacan ni de artistico ver un par de liberales posando desnudos solo por alucinarse diferentes a los demas. 
Esto me imagino habra pasado antes del periodo de Hugo Chavez. 
Arte es un dibujo o una expresion de belleza. 
Eso era foto como cualquier otra que hace ese caballero en Europa, Brazil, y Santiago. En otras palabras que quisistes REPRESENTAR de Caracas con esa foto??


----------



## Marc05 (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Esa foto fue cuando vino Spencer Tunick a Venezuela el año pasado. Yo lo veo de lo mas normal............. ahora esta como de moda desnudarse y salir en fotos. :lol:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Eh...entre al foro peruano y veo son puros colombianos molestos por el titulo del thread...so... :dunno: que pintan??? *

Saludos a los peruanos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ok, ya no se desvíen mas. Por el contrario invito a los amigos venezolanos a que sigan enriqueciendo este thread para asi estar encaminados sin dejar de lado el respeto y prudencia... Quiero ver y conocer mas de Caracas...


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Es verdad que caracas es chiquito.??


----------



## Edgar8a (May 6, 2006)

^^ Caracas crece a lo largo de valles transversales que caen a un valle principal y eso se evidencia tanto en el mapa del metro como en google earth



















Y del extremo mas al suroeste al extremo mas al noreste hay unos 35km.

Aca un mapa de La Gran Caracas (Área Metropolitana que por cuestiones topográficas no tiene continuidad urbana). El Metro está en *naranja*. Las líneas de trenes de cercanías estan en amarillo las operativas y en blanco las que estan en construcción. Próximamente se iniciara la construcción de un tren de cercanias a La Guaira (recuadro en verde) donde está el puerto y el aeropuerto .












dimes said:


> en fin...


Yo les recomiendo que *obvien* a simpl3_ccs. Nos deja mal parados a los caraqueños hasta en el foro venezolano.



sacorpe said:


> Super bien se ve la infraestructura en Caracas!...*todo lo que se puede hacer con los petrodolares!*


¡Sí verdad! :colgate: Dios nos hizo BELLOS y RICOS :yes: :lol:

lo que es la mala envidia 

PD: lo de reina del norte de suramérica es un decir por estos lados, no es por molestar como explico WG. No se lo tienen que tomar todo literalmente .

PD2: amo nuestras autopistas (L) nuestro segundo piso está ahí desde 1970. Mucha gente cree que el del DF es el primero .


----------



## man_ordaz (Sep 21, 2004)

Edgar8a said:


> ¡Sí verdad! :colgate: Dios nos hizo BELLOS y RICOS :yes: :lol:


Lo de "Petrodolares" lo dicen asi como: "SI NO FUERA POR LOS PETRODOLARES....bla bla "

No pues, vamos a agarrar el petroleo y nos los vamos a comer en papilla!!! Con aguita de Avena y así cambiamos la imagen del país!!! les parece? :cheers:


----------



## Edgar8a (May 6, 2006)

Juas! por lo menos nosotros lo invertimos en obras de impacto social.

A Bolivia le chuparon la plata de Potosí y la dejaron moribunda.
A Brasil el oro de Ouro Prieto, se dice que financió la Revolución Industrial.
A Peru y Chile les arrancaron el guano y la sal de Antofagasta, quisiera saber cuanto del capital quedó en sus arcas.

Y asi _n_ cantidad de casos de una economia latinoamericana que siempre ha sido básicamente colonialista. No somos los primeros ni seremos los últimos, pero al menos los avances en reconocimiento de los derechos sociales y humanos de este siglo hicieron que en Venezuela la renta fuese bien aprovechada.

Se pueden contar con una mano los paises de L.A. que tienen economía autosustentable. No se cuál es la provocación. No es que me guste tener una economía dependendiente pero ¿que pais del subcontinente no la ha tenido en algún momento de su historia? México con el chocolate, Colombia con el cafe.

La diferencia es que en este momento la sed es energética y en Venezuela hay las fuentes como _pa' tirar pa arriba._


----------



## Marc05 (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Por favor, no se desvien de lo que se trata el thread. No me gustaria que lo cierren. hno:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Este...... puedo ir al foro venezonalo a poner un thread de Lima? espero no lo borre su moderador.


----------



## Marc05 (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Por supuesto, Javier y Vane de Rosas moderan alla tambien. :lol:


----------



## Edgar8a (May 6, 2006)

alezx_nj said:


> Este...... puedo ir al foro venezonalo a poner un thread de Lima? espero no lo borre su moderador.


Claro! sería chévere tener uno de ustedes allá .

Hay una foto de lima que me impactó, la vi en un thread que decía algo como "Tu top 5 de skylines latinoamericanos". Se veia un farallón y la ciudad encima!! WOW!

La buscaría yo mismo, pero mi explorador falla con las busquedas del vBulletin


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Edgar8a said:


> ¡Sí verdad! :colgate: *Dios nos hizo BELLOS y RICOS* :yes: :lol:
> 
> lo que es la mala envidia
> 
> ...


:colgate:

Éxitos para Caracas!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Es verdad que caracas es chiquito.??


*La ciudad de Caracas como tal tiene tan solo 300 Km² y en ella viven 4,5 millones de habitantes. Es muy, muy densa: 15.000 hab./Km² aprox. (Casi todo el mundo vive en edificios de más de 15 pisos o en casas pobres muy pegadas entre si, el barrio de Petare es el más denso de Latinoamerica porque en tan solo 10 Km² viven casi 1 millon de almas.* :nuts:


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

A no Caracas es de lejos mas bello que el D.F. no me cabe duda. 
Pero podrian decirme la poblacion de Caracas?
Otra cosa los datos de Edgar, Broder parecen datos de los 1800's. Peru no vive de guano y salitres. En fin el guano en el mercado esta desbaratado. 

Cuantos Km cubre Caracas?


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Caleta said:


> A no Caracas es de lejos mas bello que el D.F. no me cabe duda.
> Pero podrian decirme la poblacion de Caracas?
> Otra cosa los datos de Edgar, Broder parecen datos de los 1800's. Peru no vive de guano y salitres. En fin el guano en el mercado esta desbaratado.
> 
> Cuantos Km cubre Caracas?


*Ya dije esos datos en el post anterior #75*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Caleta said:


> A no Caracas es de lejos mas bello que el D.F. no me cabe duda.
> Pero podrian decirme la poblacion de Caracas?
> Otra cosa los datos de Edgar, Broder parecen datos de los 1800's. Peru no vive de guano y salitres. En fin el guano en el mercado esta desbaratado.
> 
> Cuantos Km cubre Caracas?


Edgar hacía nada más que una reseña de cada país y su época de bonanza...


----------



## **Barman_boy** (Dec 1, 2006)

Caracas es genial insisto pero no tiene la calidad de vida de bogota, a pesar de sus lineas de metro, bla bla bla,,,asi los carraqueños digan lo contraio, ellos saben ke es verdad, igual no se le quita que es una ciudad impresionante.,,igual no voy a entrar en controversias com mis compañeros vevecos, me da peresa...


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Bueno Bogota tambien es lindo ah. De todos modos cuando yo estaba posteando mi comentario anterior al mismo instante creo que tambien Occit estaba posteando jajaja... 
Gracias por los datos.
Porque hay tanto vs entre colombianos y venezolanos?


----------



## man_ordaz (Sep 21, 2004)

**Barman_boy** said:


> Caracas es genial insisto pero no tiene la calidad de vida de bogota, a pesar de sus lineas de metro, bla bla bla,,,asi los carraqueños digan lo contraio, ellos saben ke es verdad, igual no se le quita que es una ciudad impresionante.,,igual no voy a entrar en controversias com mis compañeros vevecos, me da peresa...


El que niegue que Bogotá posea una mejor calidad de vida que Caracas, simplemente no quiere ver mas alla de sus narices, pestañas...que se yo... :wink2: 

Pero en fín...... Estas comparaciones BOGOTÁ/CARACAS - VENEZUELA/COLOMBIA, no sé porque salen a relucir en todos lados.... ya asquean hno:


----------



## saO Paul (Aug 21, 2007)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Es verdad que caracas es chiquito.??


Yo soy de Sao Paulo y la verdad que cuando fui a Caracas a hacer un curso la vi bastante grande, quizas del tamaño de Rio d Janeiro



**Barman_boy** said:


> Caracas es genial insisto pero no tiene la calidad de vida de bogota, a pesar de sus lineas de metro, bla bla bla,,,asi los carraqueños digan lo contraio, ellos saben ke es verdad, igual no se le quita que es una ciudad impresionante.,,igual no voy a entrar en controversias com mis compañeros vevecos, me da peresa...


Tambien estube 2 semanas en Bogota y siendo objetivo, Caracas tiene mejor calidad de vida que Bogota.



bogota8810 said:


> caracas no es la reina de nada
> 
> y ya.. tiene sus cosas bonitas y todo como en todas las ciudades pero nada especial


lo dices por el eterno complejo de inferioridad que tienen los colombianos frente a los venezolanos... es algo asi como la envidia que le tienen tambien algunos paises a Brasil. Ya maduren Caracas en muy bonita y moderna y por supuesto que mejora a Bogota no solo en calidad de vida, tambien en belleza, centros comerciales, autopistas y sistemas de transporte y hasta en cultura.


----------



## bogota8810 (Jun 16, 2006)

saO Paul said:


> Yo soy de Sao Paulo y la verdad que cuando fui a Caracas a hacer un curso la vi bastante grande, quizas del tamaño de Rio d Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo de envidia? que le envidiamos ? lo que nombrastes bogota lo tiene todo . Bogota tiene c.c por todo lado muchos mas que los q hay en caracas pero eso no tiene nada que ver por que no es una competencia entre bogota y caracas.. en su epoca Caracas era una de las ciudades mas importantes y mas modernas de Latino America.. pero hoy en dia ya no .. son dos ciudades con una cultura MUY DIFFERENTE. Cuando yo fui a Caracas me encanto pero hoy en dia Bogota supero la crisis y es una ciudad muy moderna con una calidad de vida muy buena.


----------



## mortisbucara (Jan 27, 2007)

mmmmm no quiero que me (baneen)

jajajaja no hay que perder el tiempo concienciando a nadie, ya que son ciudades diferentes.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> lindo caracas , pero esas 2 torres del parque central no me gustan para nada



Estoy de acuerdo. Aunque con una pintada serian muy bonitas. Las que si no me gustan para nada son las torres que hay alrededor del parque central, son espantosas. Por otro lado, caracas es muy bonita y tiene una excelente red vial.
Aunque me quedo con bogota e incluso medellin y cartagena.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Qué vergüenza debería darles... Venir a un foro sólo a pelear. Por qué no se quedan donde estaban?


----------



## bogota8810 (Jun 16, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Qué vergüenza debería darles... Venir a un foro sólo a pelear. Por qué no se quedan donde estaban?


mhmhmh quien esta peliando?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Peleando? Ah, cierto, es que había confundido su intercambio de insultos con una pelea. Disculpa.


----------



## STEUERMANN (Jan 17, 2007)

saO Paul said:


> lo dices por el eterno *complejo de inferioridad que tienen los colombianos frente a los venezolanos*... es algo asi como la envidia que le tienen tambien algunos paises a Brasil. Ya maduren Caracas en muy bonita y moderna y por supuesto que mejora a Bogota no solo en calidad de vida, tambien en belleza, centros comerciales, autopistas y sistemas de transporte y hasta en cultura.


el thread realmente es muy bueno, particularmente para los que no concemos Caracas,,,pero este tipo de comentarios es lo que hacen terminar en un VS,,,,,

Cada ciudad tiene lo suyo, es claro y si esto termina con cifras es de nunca acabar,,,, sin embargo no creo que haya una jerarquia realmente marcada o influyente entre alguna de las dos para decir que es "la reina del norte", por que si fuese asi la REGION (andina)tendria cierto grado de dependencia de esta, el cual francamente NO EXISTE.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

En otros foros no permiten threads de otros paises.

Los envian directo a ciudades y rascacielos, en cambio nosotros les damos cabida acà. Posteamos, somos amables y ahora quieren que les aceptemos que vengan a intercambiar posts agresivos e insultantes entre uds.

Este thread no solo necesita limpieza, tambièn necesita que algunos se vayan de vacaciones.

Así que espero que no se extrañen cuando aparezca in the brigg bajo su nick name.

Salute


----------

